# Satellite map doen't match road map?



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate (Mar 19, 2021)

The satellite map is correct but the road map data is off leading my location address to be incorrect. Is there a fix for this?
Attached map shows my car properly located in my house but my house is not properly located on road map thus the displayed address is wrong.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BI_EV_Solar_Advocate said:


> The satellite map is correct but the road map data is off leading my location address to be incorrect. Is there a fix for this?
> Attached map shows my car properly located in my house but my house is not properly located on road map thus the displayed address is wrong.


Can you explain a little more?

In the attached image, your car appears to be on the property that Google Maps says has the shown address.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...d7dc79532e88c8d!8m2!3d20.064875!4d-155.850579
Are you saying that your car isn't actually at that location?


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate (Mar 19, 2021)

yes, that is not my address although the marker is correctly on my home on the map. The house at that address is above my house on the map.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BI_EV_Solar_Advocate said:


> yes, that is not my address although the marker is correctly on my home on the map. The house at that address is above my house on the map.


In that case, go to Google Maps (use the link in my post above), click on "Suggest an edit on 59-103 Lauhau Pl", and update the information for your house to be correct.

I believe Tesla gets their information from Google, so if you can get Google to update it to the correct information, then Tesla's maps should get updated as well.


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate (Mar 19, 2021)

Note that there are 2sets of road drawings on the image. The white roads overlie a darker set of roads. The more superficial road set is from Tesla and the darker underlying road drawing correctly alligns with the marker on my home.


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate (Mar 19, 2021)

On Google maps, my address is correctly located on my house.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BI_EV_Solar_Advocate said:


> Note that there are 2sets of road drawings on the image. The white roads overlie a darker set of roads. The more superficial road set is from Tesla and the darker underlying road drawing correctly alligns with the marker on my home.


Oh, I see. It looks like ALL of the boundaries (property lines) are shifted south.
That's annoying. That's probably more than what one can usually fix in one of these map reports.


----------



## BI_EV_Solar_Advocate (Mar 19, 2021)

Actually, I had previously corrected the location of my address in the past but now see that it was incorrect again on Google maps.


----------

